# Palomar info



## bigdudecycling (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey folks, I'm visiting from AZ and was thinking of doing Palomar mountain road this weekend. I believe its about 4K ft of climbing. Any suggestions on preparing for weather? What is the weather in the area looking like...and is it much colder towards the top of the hill? (i froze my butt off when I got to the top of Mt Lemmon on Tuscon). Also, would anyone wanna make any comparisons between this and Mt. Lemmon...so I can prepare mentally? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Palomar is colder at the top, yes. I usually carry at least leg warmers and a windbreaker. Full fingered gloves and maybe a hat or earband..Usually in my jersey going up, but for the descent,...even with all of that on, it is still pretty chilly. You should be able to get down in under half an hour, so it is bearable. Don't know the forcast, but that is a neat climb. There are two routes, the northern route is steeper with switchbacks and Harleys, the south route from Lk. Henshaw is longer and more scenic..some do a loop, but the 79(?)hwy is pretty busy on weekends with rude fast drivers..I like going up one way down the other, then going back, doing both climbs and descents, if it is a nice day..The descent into Henshaw is long and cold in poor weather.
Don Hanson


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

You should be okay, weather-wise, though everything's a crap shoot this time of year.

I would pack arm/knee warmers and a wind jacket, _maybe_ some long finger gloves. I always left from some picnic area off the road between the south and east grades. If you ride from there, you'll know before you get out of your car pretty much what you'll need.

I've never ridden up Mt Lemon, but the east grade of Palomar is close to 11 miles at 5-6 percent ave. Not too bad at all. The south grade a bit stiffer at 7 miles of 7.5 to 8 percent. I used to ride up the east, down the south, up the south and down the east to my car for about 40 miles total.


----------

